# Am I vaping correctly?



## JK! (15/6/15)

Ive been on and off E cigs for almost 2 years now.
With the Twisp and cheaper pen e ciggs ive always experienced liquid popping out into my mouth.

Ive recently started again with the Ego One, nice mod, using 0.5ohm coils, taste and vape is awesome.

Liquid is still popping and going into my mouth, I know the liquids are toxic and is harmful.

Is this normal or am I smoking it wrong?


----------



## shaunnadan (15/6/15)

Which liquids are you using ? 

I think the "popping" your experiencing is a lower vg juice. You can try to add a bit more vg to sort it out. 

If it's a reputable liquid from any of the vendors here or a premium imported juice then I wouldn't worry about a few drops in your mouth. Some of us actually taste a juice that way. 

It's not toxic but not advised to drink because of the nicotine. That mentioned you would need to drink a good few ml before it really take on much effect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (15/6/15)

Yes mate. I agree with @shaunnadan. You'd have to drink A LOT of ejuice before it will do you harm.

Aaand, you're vaping. Not smoking.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## shabbar (15/6/15)

the popping is normal , experienced it with my first device the evods


----------



## JK! (15/6/15)

Im using a mix between some Sky blue liquids and Twisp liquids.
Twisp burns your mouth if it gets in your mouth.

Is it just the nicotine thats harmful or the PG?


----------



## Marzuq (15/6/15)

ive got a ego one as well and vaping juices 60 or 70% VG
ive not had any popping until it was time to change the coil.
also before the popping started i rinsed and dry burned that coil about 11 times.

I don't think you are doing anything wrong in terms of vaping incorrectly but it could be the juice you are using.
Ive vaped skyblue nilla custard in the ego one with no popping or spitting at all


----------



## JK! (15/6/15)

My coils about a week old now.
Doubt its the coil already.
Maybe ill just wipe away the little bit of liquid on top of the coil everytime I refill.


----------



## Ravynheart (15/6/15)

Twisp Clearo are notorious for leaking juice. I found that a bottom coil system is significantly better to the point I don't waste time with the Clearo anymore (had half a tank gush into my mouth. Blueberry everywhere)


----------



## shaunnadan (15/6/15)

JK! said:


> Im using a mix between some Sky blue liquids and Twisp liquids.
> Twisp burns your mouth if it gets in your mouth.
> 
> Is it just the nicotine thats harmful or the PG?


Pg has been used in inhalers for ages and its 100% safe. 

The harmful part of the nicotine would take effect if you drank maybe a full bottle of juice. 

The twisp juices are a bit on the higher pg side.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/6/15)

@JK which coils are you using?
the stock CL or the reuildable CLR?
the stock coil was the one I used so successfully. ive just changed to the CLR and immediately notice the popping and spitting


----------



## JK! (15/6/15)

Marzuq said:


> @JK which coils are you using?
> the stock CL or the reuildable CLR?
> the stock coil was the one I used so successfully. ive just changed to the CLR and immediately notice the popping and spitting



Im using the 0.5 ohm coil CL.

What ohm you using the CLR as? I want to try the CLR as soon as im done with the CL.


----------



## Marzuq (15/6/15)

JK! said:


> Im using the 0.5 ohm coil CL.
> 
> What ohm you using the CLR as? I want to try the CLR as soon as im done with the CL.



I am using the 0.5ohm clr.
honestly though the standard 0.5ohm CL coil vapes a lot better. smoother and more flavor.


----------



## whatalotigot (15/6/15)

Popping of the coil in any device it usually air trapped in the wick. Fresh wick wont pop, leave it overnight and it will pop until you saturate the wick again.. 

as for pulling juice into your mouth it seems you are pulling to hard on the device and pulling unvaped juice into your mouth. 

It seems your style of vape has maybe evolved and you need more airflow and more vapor. Going up to a dripper could help your problem here instead of sucking the life out of that poor ego


----------

